# motor vs. road grit?



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

As I was working on my build today, it occurred to me that my motor might need protection from road grit. I'll be using this rig on unpaved roads and I'd like it to be a reliable rig that I can drive all year long. That also means I need to be concerned about water.

I am using a Kostov 11" motor with a bolt-on fan on the front that forces air into the motor for cooling. But as I look at it, it would obviously also suck in dirt and grit from the road into the motor.

Before this hits the road for the first time (hopefully within a month!) I plan to protect the motor compartment from intrusion by the elements. The original version had a number of things in place to do this that were removed and need to be replaced. Such as behind the headlights and in the wheel wells. 

I'm also wondering what others have done to protect their motor.

I will also need to some how block the front of the motor compartment now that the old radiator is long gone... but I'm guessing I shouldn't block it so completely that no air flows thru... but how to do so and still keep out the harmful things that might be sucked into the motor?

Do you have any examples of what you've done, or thoughts on the subject to share?

Thanks,
Peter H.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Take a look at this post of someone protecting the engine in their bug:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2011/03/plug-bug-water-proofing-the-motor-area/


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the link!

At least I know I'm not the first to be concerned... I like his approach!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

if you spend a lot of time on dusty roads, you might want to add a layer of filter element from a swamp cooler or ac unit.

I added a 1/8" abs belly from bumper to stablizer bar to keep out snow and mud splashes... not too hard. I will close off grill soon, but haven't gotten to it yet as a lower priority item since my front battery box prevents direct water splash from front. I have added a hood scoop which feeds a duct past controller heat sink and dumps onto the motor for fresh air, so sealing up the grill *should* be ok.


----------

